# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  64gb kingston usb 2.0 format ntfs

## maskitjeans

Помогите -делаю как тут 
Тип файловой системы RAW
Новая NTFS

доходит до конца спрашивает метку ставить( ENTER -метка не нужна)
делаю ентер -
создание структур файловой системы
Не удается записать во второй загрузочный сектор NTFS
Сбой форматирования.
что не так?

----------


## maskitjeans

непонятно сорри

----------

